# Lily B Chan...again



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Simply precious! ♥


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What pretty little girl. Does she have the Siamese voice?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

adorable kitty... looks like a real personality


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

What a pretty face she has.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

She's so adorable!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm really not a "cat person" but she's really gorgeous! Love the first pic; the colors, including her eyes, are beautiful!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Does anyone know Hoops and YoYo, the cartoon characters? She reminds me of them, with her big ears (although she's pretty and they're just goofy looking).


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

She is stunning! I can see why you fell in love with her. Makes me want another kitty myself...Yikes!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Lily is such a beautiful little girl!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is beautiful. Glad that she is bringing you so much happiness.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm a horrible momma for saying this but that is one of the cutest kitties I've ever seen! So precious!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So cute!! I saw kittens for adoption the other day, I was so tempted to bring one home but my boyfriend said, absolutely not, you are getting a puppy at the end of the month - you have to pick one!


----------

